# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Combine SUBTOTAL and AVERAGEIF

## CUFF

Can anyone tell me how I could combine these two functions?

=SUBTOTAL(1,A1:A10O) and AVERAGEIF(A1:A100,">0")

----------


## vlady

Welcome to the forum.




Mod Note: Copy already in proper subforum.

----------

